# Tutorial for using slot ROMs



## jhag47 (Nov 19, 2011)

Is there a tutorial for using slot ROMs? I'm on Wizards MIUI and really like it a lot, but would like to play around with other roms in the slots as I read many others are doing.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Its simple really. I haven't used boot manager in forever but you just open BM, choose slot and click install zip. Choose to wipe system/Data when asked. Process may take 15-20 minutes. Then choose add zip and install Gapps.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## newmanx4 (Mar 24, 2012)

Boot Manager is the devil.

Sent from my AOKP'd DROID X


----------



## jsauder2 (Nov 3, 2011)

jhag47 said:


> Is there a tutorial for using slot ROMs? I'm on Wizards MIUI and really like it a lot, but would like to play around with other roms in the slots as I read many others are doing.


They have a website with instructions...

http://init2winitapps.com/stories/bootmanager.html


----------

